# Hilfe blutiger Excel-Anfänger



## schnucki63 (16. September 2008)

Folge Problematik: Es soll eine Tabelle erstellt werden. Spalte A = Datum, Spalte B = Themenkomplex, Spalte C = Ergebnisse
Jetzt soll, wenn Spalte C unausgefüllt bleibt die gesamte betreffende Zeile nach unten ans Ende verschoben werden (praktisch als unerledigt), so dass auf einen Blick erkannt werden kann, welche Themenkomplexe unbearbeitet geblieben sind. 
Kann mir hier jemand mal nen schlauen Rat geben wie das gemacht wird bitte. Mir qualmt schon der Schädel


----------



## Leola13 (16. September 2008)

Hai,

muss die gesamte Zeile verschoben werden ? Dann geht das nur über ein (aufwendiges) Makro.
.. und was ist wenn in C später etwas eingetragen wird ? Alles zurück ?

Reicht nicht eine farbliche Markierung ? Oder eine Auswertung auf einem neuen Tabellenblatt ?

Ciao Stefan


----------



## schnucki63 (16. September 2008)

Wenn Spalte C nicht ausgefüllt wird dann soll die komplette Zeile nach unten wandern. Wird sie später ausgefüllt (also als erledigt praktisch markiert) verbleibt sie an der dann befindlichen Stelle.Farbliche Markierung bei unausgefüllter Spalte C ginge auch noch (denk ich mal). 
Makro? Noch weniger Ahnung als von der Wenn-Funktion. Traurig gell?


----------



## Zvoni (16. September 2008)

Das sieht für mich eher nach "Sortieren" aus


----------



## Leola13 (16. September 2008)

Hai,

apropos sortieren, heisst nach unten wandern einfach nur, daß die Zeile an das Ende der Aufstellung soll ?

Ciao Stefan


----------



## schnucki63 (16. September 2008)

Genau DAS soll es heißen. Die Zeile soll an das Ende der Gesamtaufstellung wobei niemand weiß wo genau das Ende sein wird; also in welcher Zeile.


----------



## Zvoni (16. September 2008)

Über Spalte C sortieren.
Weiss jetzt nur nicht ob auf- oder absteigend. Kann mir das nie merken.


----------



## schnucki63 (16. September 2008)

Das über Spaltensortieren funktioniert nicht. Jedenfalls nicht so wie gewollt.


----------



## Zvoni (16. September 2008)

Uhmmm, ganzes Tabellenblatt markieren, Daten - Sortieren, Spalte C auswählen --> OK

Wo ist das Problem? Ich mache das täglich.


----------



## schnucki63 (16. September 2008)

Sorry, bin ich zu dämlich für ;-). Hab doch geschrieben "blutiger Anfänger". Nur gut, dass ich schonmal weiß was ein Datenblatt ist ;-)


----------



## Zvoni (16. September 2008)

hat also geklappt jetzt?


----------



## schnucki63 (16. September 2008)

Nö hat nicht geklappt.


----------



## Leola13 (16. September 2008)

Hai,

ein bisschen genauer bitte.  

Was hat nicht geklappt ?

Ciao Stefan


----------



## schnucki63 (16. September 2008)

Alles so gemacht wie vorgeschlagen kommt die Fehlermeldung: Die Ausführung dieses Befehls ist bei einer nicht zusammenhängenden Mehrfachmarkierung nicht möglich. Wählen Sie nur einen Bereich auf einemal sus und führen Sie dann den Befehl erneut aus.

Hab mal ne Hardcopy gemacht und versucht sie hier anzuhängen damit ihr mal seht wie das ganze sich hier auf dem Monitor darstellt.


----------



## Zvoni (16. September 2008)

markier mal nur den Bereich A1 bis C4 und mach dann mal die Sortierung


----------



## schnucki63 (16. September 2008)

Das geht dann schon eher; wobei hier dann irgendwie die Sortierung mit dem Datum noch fehl schlägt. Fängt an mit 10.09., 30.09., 21.09 und geht dann mit den unerledigten bei 17.08., 20.09. und 18.07. weiter. Sortierung war eingestellt auf "absteigend" für alles.


----------



## Zvoni (16. September 2008)

Da ich von hier nicht erkennen kann, wie die fertig "sortierte" Liste für dich aussehen soll, kann ich nur eins sagen:

Mit den Einstellungen/Optionen herumspielen bis es passt


----------



## schnucki63 (17. September 2008)

Sorry, komme erst jetzt dazu zu antworten. Ich hab mal ne Hardcopy von vorher/nachher gemacht. Vielleicht kann damit jemand das alles besser nachvollziehen um was es eigentlich geht.


----------



## Zvoni (17. September 2008)

Ach so.

Den Bereich markieren, der sortiert werden soll.
Daten -> Sortieren
1. Sortierkriterium: Spalte C Absteigend
2. Sortierkriterium: Spalte A Aufsteigend

Eventuell die Option "mit Überschrift" aktivieren/deaktivieren

Nachtrag: Der Datensatz "30.09. blablba" wird allerdings der erste sein, da "b" vor "e" im ABC vorkommt. Um aber exakt deine Reihenfolge zu bekommen, kannst/solltest du den Begriff "besprochen" mit einem ersetzen, der mit "f" oder weiter beginnt bzw. den Begriff "erledigt" mit einem ersetzen, der mit "a" beginnt


----------



## schnucki63 (17. September 2008)

Geht auch leider nicht. Mit der Vorgehensweise würfelt er alles kunterbunt durcheinander oder ich bin tatsächlich zu blöd ;-)


----------



## Zvoni (17. September 2008)

Das muss gehen, ich benutz das ja schliesslich täglich.

Sieht dein "Sortier"-Fenster so aus?


----------



## schnucki63 (17. September 2008)

Jetzt ja *freu*. Supi und ganz vielen Dank


----------

